# # Discus in a 40 gallon



## Anthony (Jan 11, 2005)

What would you guys suggest a maximum # of discus in a 40 gallon tank.


----------



## bastalker (Dec 8, 2004)

1 for each 10 gallons is the norm...You would really be pushing it with 4 in your 40G though. Substrate, plants, heater, filter tubes..... It would be more like a 35G. IMO...A 55G is pretty much min for a discus tank. 4 fish would do ok in that. I personally wouldn't keep any less than 4 in anything less than a 55G. If the tank was totally bare, I would keep 6 in a 55G. A 75G planted with 6 discus in it would be a good start...

To answer your question....3....You will have problems with bullying I think, an the weakest one will fade away. Shalu might step in here an shed some more light on things for ya...


----------



## mr.gaboozlebag (Feb 22, 2006)

Read this: http://www.aquariumfish.com/aquariumfish/Breed_Profiles.aspx?aid=6240&cid=3680&search=


----------



## Defchilde (Jul 12, 2005)

I would suggest that you take a look at http://www.simplydiscus.com/forum, and see what successful discuss keepers are using and what they are doing.

A quick search of their site would probably give you the answers you're looking for.

Also, there are members there who are also members here.


----------

